
Show HN: Larder, bookmarking for developers - joshsharp
https://larder.io/
======
zorpner
What structural guarantees have you embedded in your corporate structure to
ensure that data won't be rendered inaccessible if you have to shut the system
down due to acquisition or lack of funding?

~~~
UweSchmidt
How would you like such a guarantee implemented? Maybe something involving a
third party?

~~~
gravypod
Do some form of local caching and p2p distribution.

I don't see this kind of software needing to be managed by a third party. This
is easily something doable with a p2p protocol.

------
kfrz
How does this compare to Pinboard.in? I have used Pinboard for a while and
would try this if I didn't have to sign up via a second-level form page just
to see a demo. I'd be 100% more willing to sign up if you had a simple "demo"
sandbox account that was cleared each day or something. I know this sounds
incredibly apathetic on my part, but you're pandering to developers, a
notoriously lazy crowd. EDIT: Lazy meaning "why do more work than necessary"
not "poor, sloppy work"

------
Nurw
The tag/folder system is not specifically useful just for developers and the
only other major feature is integration with GitHub.

As far as i can see, this is not bookmarking for all developers, but rather
the subset of developers that use GitHub. Although this might be a rather
large part of developers (maybe even most), it would be misleading to imply
that this is for all developers.

------
joshsharp
We're still quite early on in building it, but the missing things you'd expect
like an API and mobile clients are in the works. If you sign up and find you'd
like something else that's missing, feel free to vote or suggest things on our
public Trello roadmap [1]. We want to keep adding more features that aid
developer productivity, so if you have related ideas we're keen to hear them.

[1]: [https://trello.com/b/0gw1nPAH/larder-
roadmap](https://trello.com/b/0gw1nPAH/larder-roadmap)

------
edwinyzh
suggestions \- I imported 1000+ starts to the 'coding' folder, to re-organize
them, I wish I can multi-select on the right list and drag them to any of the
folders. \- I was I can modify tags like in gmail web. \- The search is far
from usable yet - assume I've got a tag called 'fuck-gfw', I entered 'gfw' but
got nothing.

Hope it helps.

~~~
joshsharp
You can select multiple by hitting "manage" and then using the checkboxes that
appear. Sorry that isn't clear.

Search does partial matches for url, description, title etc., but tags are the
one thing that do require a full match. If you type '#fu' into the search, for
example, you'll get a '#fuck-gfw' suggestion. (I have no idea what GFW is by
the way, so I cannot approve or condone this sentiment)

~~~
edwinyzh
Oh, actually I tried typing #f, but the suggestions did not come up in a
timely manner so I missed it.

Re. GFW, it's a nightmare of all Chinese information workers including
programmers
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Firewall](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Firewall))

------
jestar_jokin
This looks like a great idea! I've been using Pocket for storing dev stuff
with the intention of organising it, but never get around to reading anything.
Hopefully having folders will help.

Really, as long as I can quickly assign or create a category at the time I
saved the bookmark, I'll be happy.

------
Walkman
It would be nice if it would show favicons for the links.

~~~
joshsharp
I'll add it to the suggestions in the roadmap.

------
bx_
Love it. But I don't understand this bit:

[https://larder.io/account/](https://larder.io/account/)

    
    
        Bookmark limit
        Trial: 1/day
        Paid: Unlimited
    

So far that's not true, unless I'm reading it wrong. I've started a trial
account and have bookmarked at least 20 sites. Is there a restriction I'm
missing here?

~~~
joshsharp
Sorry this isn't clear. The trial restriction only kicks in after the first
day, so that when you first sign up you can go nuts testing it out. I'll add
that clarification to the account or upgrade page somewhere.

~~~
bx_
Oh. Now I wish I didn't ask, haha. 1 link per day is a pretty steep
restriction.

~~~
joshsharp
You'd think so, but a bunch of users who keep happily using Larder without
paying for it say otherwise! It seems like plenty of people don't hit that
limit. I probably wouldn't either, actually. It's a tricky balance, because it
has to be a high enough limit to still be useful (apparent tick) but low
enough to encourage upgrading (uh,not enough data yet). It is a free trial and
not a free tier, after all — the idea is that if you find you're using it
regularly and hitting the limit, then perhaps you might be interested in
paying for it.

~~~
bx_
Really appreciate your perspective. Looking forward to giving it a shot. I've
found Pocket to be bloated and getting slower and slower in China, so the
speed and minimal UI is really attractive to me.

------
JaumeGreen
You are not showing (in the open page, not registered) what the application is
for, how it looks, how it feels or the differences between paying or not.

Some of this information should be shown (differences in pricing), some could
be shown via a demo account like kfrz suggested.

Right now your price for entry (filling a form, sharing our info) is too high
for just getting to know the most basic information.

------
stevenhuang
Cool idea, I like it. I've been using Evernote for all my bookmarking needs
and while it fulfills the purpose, I wouldn't mind trying something new. If
you can, do you mind comparing Larder with other more generic services like
Evernote/Pocket?

------
asher_
This looks cool. What is the major differentiator for those of us using Chrome
logged in with a Google account?

I see that the GitHub stars are synced, but is there anything else? Is this
supposed to be used to bookmark GitHub repos only, or as a more general tool?

~~~
joshsharp
It's a general bookmarking tool that is focused on developer use-cases.

As I mentioned in another thread, in the future we'll be working on other
developer-oriented features like an API, webhooks, maybe Stack Overflow
integration or a CLI client, depending on what users want. GitHub sync is just
the first big feature :)

------
visarga
Is it possible to save snippets from pages, or just bookmarks?

~~~
joshsharp
No, we're going for straight bookmarking — more Delicious than Evernote.

------
Gys
What makes this more then other simlilar services fit for developers ?

~~~
joshsharp
I'm not aware of any other bookmarking services specifically tailored towards
devs, so I can't speak to that. In terms of what we do differently to other
general bookmarking services, our big one right now is the GitHub integration
— we sync your starred repos as bookmarks, tag them by language automatically,
and also sync related metadata like last release and commit date. I find it
really handy to have my bookmarks and stars in one spot, because I save a lot
of dev-related resources and I can never remember, did I bookmark an article
about that library or did I star its repo? Now I can just look in the one spot
for everything. Also, the metadata on last commit etc is very handy for
keeping an eye on how active libraries are without having to watch them and
wade through the full feed of their issues, etc.

In the future we'll be working on other developer-oriented features like an
API, webhooks, maybe Stack Overflow integration or a CLI client, depending on
what users want.

------
whatnotests
"Bookmarking for developers"

Click "Sign Up"

No github connect.

Bye-bye.

~~~
joshsharp
You're correct, we don't use GitHub for social sign-in. You connect a GitHub
account in the next step of the signup process.

~~~
aaronbasssett
Is there a particular reason you don't use it for login if it is required on
the next step anyway?

~~~
joshsharp
It's not required, it's an option if you want to sync starred repos.

